# Signal cannot be decoded



## Christopher Gould

My zip code is 62557 central Il. Just for the heck of it I rescaned my TV's OTA channels and I'm receiving everything I'm suppose too, but I also get a channel 9.9 and 9.10. These are not local channels that I know of and it also says "signal cannot be decoded".

Here are the stats:

Physical channel = 9
Freq. = 189000
Modulation = 8vsb
Status = Lock strength on the Sony A3000 = 43
Errors = 0
SNR (dB) = 22.33
AGC (%) = 51

So what up with the signal cannot be decoded?


----------



## Raymie

With that high of a number it might be nonexistent.


----------



## Upstream

I get the same thing for Channels 13.9 and 13.10. I get my normal PBS signal for channels 13.1, 13.2, 13.3, and 13.4.

I just assumed that since those were such high subchannels (and there was a gap from 13.5 to 13.8), that they were special PBS subchannels.


----------



## tnsprin

Upstream said:


> I get the same thing for Channels 13.9 and 13.10. I get my normal PBS signal for channels 13.1, 13.2, 13.3, and 13.4.
> 
> I just assumed that since those were such high subchannels (and there was a gap from 13.5 to 13.8), that they were special PBS subchannels.


ITs common for these stations to put up placeholder numbers for subchannels they may use some of the time or may be thinking of using. Otherwise you would have to rescan later in order to see them with most of the receivers. There are also some subchannels that are meant to be hidden, e.g. CBS appears to have a hidden one that I caught during the conversion that was showing a picture over Central park. That subchannel disappeared after one of the rescans I did.


----------



## Sam Spastic

Howdy neighbor!

Its probably WILL channel 12 digital channel 9 from Urbana. I have seen the funky sub channel numbers from them and others sometimes. Usually only 12.1 12.2 and 12.3 have any real signal.


----------



## RobertE

I've seen some "stations" that are only audio, ie music only on seemingly random channels/sub. Don't know if they are legit or underground stations or what.


----------



## Jim5506

Those might be anomalies from the old virtual channel that has been abandoned. the record of the channel is still in your receiver but the receiver is getting no PISP data for the old channel and is confused about how to associate it with the new PSIP data on the new virtual channel at the same address.

Delete it.


----------

